# Sol vs Gilgamesh



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

It's been a while since I created a thread, so I'll do something completely different.

Sol Badguy (GG) fights Gilgamesh (FSN)

Scenario 1: Base Sol vs FSN Gilgamesh

Scenario 2: Limiter off Sol vs a FZ serious Gilgamesh

No P.I.S/C.I.S

How does this goes?


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

They team up and beat the ToAruverse.

**


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> They team up and beat the ToAruverse.



Stay on topic


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

I was
**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 4, 2011)

**


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 4, 2011)

I think Sol wins all of them.


----------



## Francesco. (Nov 4, 2011)

Sol rapes.


----------



## Shouko (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilgamesh from F/S Night and Fate/Zero is the same one, isn't he?

Sol wins Scenario 2 easily but Gilgamesh might have a chance in Scenario 1, I don't know how Gae Bolg will work on him.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

He would either shrug it off or would just get resurrected via Masterghost.
Anyways, Sol might be too fast for Gilgaamesh. Not to mention his durability and destructive power.


----------



## Shouko (Nov 4, 2011)

Masterghost? Sounds interesting! I don't know much about GG, but I played it long ago and it was so cool! Especially Sol and Slayer.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 4, 2011)

I remember hearing about Sol's resistance against being deleted from the timeline 

he's one of those anti-hax people, so I'd agree with the consensus that Gil probably loses


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

To be precise: Sol went back in time and killed his past self (Order Sol). It caused a time paradox and reality proceeded to erase him but with some effort Sol resisted that. In a bad ending though he was getting erased for real.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 4, 2011)

Isn't sol way too fast for Gil to keep up with?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> To be precise: Sol went back in time and killed his past self (Order Sol). It caused a time paradox and reality proceeded to erase him but with some effort Sol resisted that. In a bad ending though he was getting erased for real.



If by some effort, you mean literally saying 'fuck you' to being divided by zero.


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> They team up and beat the ToAruverse.
> 
> **



Gil gets killed by an albino creampuff


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sol be broken as usual.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Wouldn't Ea kill him for good?



willyvereb said:


> He would either shrug it off or would just get resurrected via Masterghost.



That's not enough to remove the curse


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Wouldn't Ea kill him for good?



Wouldn't count on it.



> That's not enough to remove the curse



Actually, it probably is.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Wouldn't count on it.



A dimmension-destroyer attack won't kill him off?



Dandy Elegance said:


> Actually, it probably is.



Nope. GaeBolg's curse still works, even when the spear is removed. Eventually, he would die and maybe he'll get resurrected but I restricted P.I.S/C.I.S


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> A dimmension-destroyer attack won't kill him off?



depends on how large the dimension is


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> A dimmension-destroyer attack won't kill him off?



He won't get to use it, and like CD said, it depends on the size.



> Nope. GaeBolg's curse still works, even when the spear is removed.



Sol dispels it.



> Eventually, he would die and maybe he'll get resurrected but I restricted P.I.S/C.I.S



The fuck do you mean, 'maybe'? It's his ability.  He can resurrect using the Masterghost.

Also, disabling PIS and CIS makes this an ungodly rape for Sol.  Nice one.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Shouko said:


> Gilgamesh from F/S Night and Fate/Zero is the same one, isn't he?



He has a different status in each one



Shouko said:


> Sol wins Scenario 2 easily but Gilgamesh might have a chance in Scenario 1, I don't know how Gae Bolg will work on him.



It should


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Depends on if the "Truth" or "Hell" unleashed by Ea is enough to break down Sol's soul. It has no such feats though so I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> It should



'Cause you say so?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> He won't get to use it, and like CD said, it depends on the size.



If I'm not mistaken Gilgamesh has some shields. I think he used one in the battle against BerserkerLot. And he has his Pimp Throne



Dandy Elegance said:


> Sol dispels it.



How exactly.



Dandy Elegance said:


> 'Cause you say so?



It's its own ability. The spear negates regeneration


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> If I'm not mistaken Gilgamesh has some shields. I think he used one in the battle against BerserkerLot. And he has his Pimp Throne



And what?



> How exactly.



Magic.



> It's its own ability. The spear negates regeneration



Resurrection isn't regeneration, for one.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

@Dandy Elegance: Enuma Elish (Ea's attack) consumed the entire Reality Marble of Iskander. It was a dimension with seemingly endless grasslands and an artificial sun. IIRC it was calced to be at least city-sized.
That was Ea without being fully charged. According to Urobuchi Gen, full powered Ea should be strong enough to penetrate the Earth's crust. Perhaps he isn't Kinoko Nasu, neither Takeuchi Takashi so the canonicity of his statement is rather dubious. Not to mention that Gen was also half-joking when he claimed that.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> @Dandy Elegance: Enuma Elish (Ea's attack) consumed the entire Reality Marble of Iskander. It was a dimension with seemingly endless grasslands and an artificial sun. IIRC it was calced to be at least city-sized.



Can you link me to it being used? How it works sort of decides how I respond.



> That was Ea without being fully charged. According to Urobuchi Gen, full powered Ea should be strong enough to penetrate the Earth's crust. Perhaps he isn't Kinoko Nasu, neither Takeuchi Takashi so the canonicity of his statement is rather dubious. Not to mention that Gen was also half-joking when he claimed that.



Wouldn't be too hard to imagine when he's as strong as he is.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> And what?



With his Pimp Throne he can use it as a jet



Dandy Elegance said:


> Magic.



What was that



Dandy Elegance said:


> Resurrection isn't regeneration, for one?



I'm talking about regeneration


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

If you may excuse me I post you the entire scene


			
				 Fate/Zero V4 Act 16 said:
			
		

> A challenge from that Rider was worth using his full strength to gain supremacy. "Lashing dreams together and aspiring for tyranny... I will  praise your enthusiasm. But brave soldiers, have any of you discerned  it? The truth, that a dream is something you ought to wake up from  before long."
> Archer, with the key sword in hand, unlocked the vault from thin  air. However, he did not deploy Gate of Babylon. What he took out was  only a single sword.
> "And thus, it was inevitable that I would be the one to block your path, King of Conquerors."
> - Could it really be called something as specialized as a 'sword'?
> ...


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 4, 2011)

Here you go Dandy

Ionian Hetairoi against Gilgamesh.

designed to only send intimate object's only

designed to only send intimate object's only

And when first used against Assassin. 

Edit: Willy ninja'd me.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> With his Pimp Throne he can use it as a jet



Assuming he gets to use it in the first place.



> What was that



It's dispelling magic.



> I'm talking about regeneration



Which is pretty useless, to be honest - Sol doesn't rely on it much in base and Gilgamesh just plain fucking dies the minute Sol ditches the limiter.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> If you may excuse me I post you the entire scene





SpaceMook said:


> Here you go Dandy
> 
> Ionian Hetairoi against Gilgamesh.
> 
> ...



Read them both.  That would almost definitely kill him, but I'm not sure what it would do to his Masterghost, if anything, and he can come back so long as that's intact.

Anyone familiar with the series is aware the thing's only showed up in one game, so don't mistake this as wank.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Depends on if the "Truth" or "Hell" unleashed by Ea is enough to break down Sol's soul. It has no such feats though so I wouldn't count on that.



The Truth is obviously Gaia's Reality Marble. Before the RM was used, the planet was just lava and gas. Pretty much "Hell". Gil sliced that shit like paper. Considering Ea is using it's "Anti-World" effect to it's max. Not surprising.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4KeiryiKZs[/YOUTUBE]

If we have to put it in short,

low charged Ea punches holes into the RM with it's space/time distortions, to the point that Servant level RM get destroyed.
max Ea outright slices the Marble.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, that's exactly why I was wondering whether the "Truth" of Ea can crush the soul of Sol.
Although if I have to compare the "truth" to something, it's likely similar to being exposed to the Boundary. But I wager to say it's a bit more intense than that.

BTW, those who were turned off by the Japanese text. Skip to 1:10. Hollow Ataraxia is still just partially translated. The important part is in English though.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't you mean the Backyard?


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, I meant the Backyard
Damn, it's almost midnight here. I guess I'm messing up the worlds. 
Yeah, who the hell brought up Blazblue? (wait! It was me, nevermind...)
Anyways, the two dimensions share so much smilarties that it's almost suspicious. Although the Backyard obviously has more "feats". So in a way my comparison was still accurate.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

No worries, man.  I know what you meant, anyway.

But, if you'll excuse my ignorance, how does this thing compare to the Backyard? I mean, it's some pretty serious business.

And you should get some sleep.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

The "truth" was described as something that denies all life or even existence. Perhaps as usual it's just the description of the attack. I'm unsure if it can be taken at face value.
Anyways, I said it's comparable to being exposed to the Backyard, a lawless world where the rules of physics does not exist. The "truth" of Enuma Elish is similar, it denies the existence and shows the "Hell" in the face a of the world before creation.
Of course since the Backyard is like a sub-universe, in its entirety it's superior to the "Truth".


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

I wouldn't say that, but only because I quite frankly have no idea what the fuck is going on.

I really should give this series a shot.  Name a character I'd enjoy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 4, 2011)

aside from Gilgamesh?


----------



## Ulti (Nov 4, 2011)

Archer
Lancer
Berserker 
Maybe Saber
Maybe Assassin

In F/SN anyway, F/Z is much better IMO.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Did someone say pimp throne.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 4, 2011)

Jedah's throne>Gil's throne


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I really should give this series a shot.  Name a character I'd enjoy.



Try the Visual Novels first. If you wish, you can follow the still on-going Fate/Zero anime

You might probably like Gilgamesh (extra info: he is an Archer-class servant) and both Berserker servants (Stay Night and Zero version). Not giving you the names, though 

and probably Stay Night's Archer and Assassin servants....

But I am sure you'll end up hating Shirou and Sakura 



Charcan said:


> Did someone say pimp throne.



Yes sir. Here you go



This is Gil's pimp throne. We might have a chance to see it in the Fate/Zero anime


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> aside from Gilgamesh?



Is he as arrogant as myself? 



Ultimecia said:


> Jedah's throne>Gil's throne



But of course. 



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Try the Visual Novels first. If you wish, you can follow the still on-going Fate/Zero anime
> 
> You might probably like Gilgamesh (extra info: he is an Archer-class servant) and both Berserker servants (Stay Night and Zero version). Not giving you the names, though
> 
> ...



Gotcha.  I'll give it a shot when I'm in the mood, but I expect arrogance.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Is he as arrogant as myself?



Yes. A lot. He makes arrogant people look modest


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

Bitch, please.  I'm not so easily beaten.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 4, 2011)

I think you would hate Heaven's feel in general though Dandy


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

Why's that?


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2011)

LolNasu
**


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Why's that?



The route is all about Sakura bitching around. I ended up hating her, but Zouken Matou, Saber Alter and Ilya's sacrifice made it up for me

UBW was awesome


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Jedah's throne>Gil's throne



But Jedah has no pimp throne


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The route is all about Sakura bitching around. I ended up hating her, but Zouken Matou, Saber Alter and Ilya's sacrifice made it up for me
> 
> UBW was awesome



I see.  I guess I'll see for myself eventually.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> But Jedah has no pimp throne



His seat says otherwise.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Back on topic....

So, Badguy should win scenario 2 easily and Gil might win scenario 1, right?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Let's not get into Sakura. She's really a base breaker between Nasuverse fans.
Some people can sympathize with her while others hate her for various reasons which would be a spoiler to say.
Anyways, just call Sakura a bitch on any forums with at least slightly prominent population of Nasuverse fans and you can ensure a flame war.


As for Shirou, he's one of my favorite characters in Fate/Stay Night. He really does grow over the three routes of the game. You just have to pay attention to the details

...
Which isn't all that easy. Kinoko Nasu is almost infamous for unique style, constant infodumping and use of various allegories. You really have to work those brain cells to sometimes comprehend exactly what's going on. Not like his writing is hard to understand. It's just you can easily miss the fine details.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The route is all about Sakura bitching around. I ended up hating her, but Zouken Matou, Saber Alter and Ilya's sacrifice made it up for me
> 
> UBW was awesome



For me I liked its 'Mind Of Steel' bad end.

And Sparks Liner High.

[YOUTUBE]ji03z81ebyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Let's not get into Sakura. She's really a base breaker between Nasuverse fans.
> Some people can symathise with her while others hate her for various reasons which would be a spoiler to say.
> Anyways, just call Sakura a bitch on any forums with at least slightly prominent population of Nasuverse fans and you can ensure a flame war.



Sakura's a bitch.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Sakura's a bitch.



Oh you 



SpaceMook said:


> For me I liked its 'Mind Of Steel' bad end.
> 
> And Sparks Liner High.



That's why I said Saber Alter made up the route for me. Too bad the song is used only once in the entire series


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Oh you
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I said Saber Alter made up the route for me. Too bad the song is used only once in the entire series



HF's the route that hides the most songs in F/SN. 

[YOUTUBE]QLDYPFfnm3g[/YOUTUBE]

Never to be seen in the other two.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyways, I believe Dandy's favorite would be Kotomine.
He's a priest. He's a troll. And he has a fine taste in wine.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Anyways, I believe Dandy's favorite would be Kotomine.
> He's a priest. He's a troll. And he has a fine taste in wine.



Gilgamesh is quite as arrogant as himself, so he might end up liking him as well

and since when Kirei is a troll?? I don't recall any scene that has him trolling someone


----------



## Cypher0120 (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Anyways, I believe Dandy's favorite would be Kotomine.
> He's a priest. He's a troll. And he has a fine taste in wine.



Kirei's my character. I'm the Seminarian here. I'm the one who's making a presentation about evil in my Metaphysics class, and I'm using Kirei an example.

Mine.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 4, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I really should give this series a shot.  Name a character I'd enjoy.



Gilgamesh
Gilgamesh
Gilgamesh
Gilgamesh


Kotomine.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 4, 2011)

Kotomine has the honor of being voiced by Master Megatron/Galvatron, so that's a point in his favor


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Gilgamesh is quite as arrogant as himself, so he might end up liking him as well
> 
> and since when Kirei is a troll?? I don't recall any scene that has him trolling someone


You seem to not have paid enough attention to the details then.

Also read Fate/Zero. Especially the last volume to further see the extends of Kirei's trolling.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 4, 2011)

kotomine seemed like a p*d*p**** to me


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 4, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> kotomine seemed like a p*d*p**** to me



That he is



Dandy Elegance said:


> His seat says otherwise.



Does Jedah has any Pimp Throne or seat?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Yeah, that's exactly why I was wondering whether the "Truth" of Ea can crush the soul of Sol.
> Although if I have to compare the "truth" to something, it's likely similar to being exposed to the Boundary. But I wager to say it's a bit more intense than that.
> 
> BTW, those who were turned off by the Japanese text. Skip to 1:10. *Hollow Ataraxia is still just partially translated.* The important part is in English though.



It's currently at 66%.



willyvereb said:


> *The "truth" was described as something that denies all life or even existence. Perhaps as usual it's just the description of the attack.* I'm unsure if it can be taken at face value.
> Anyways, I said it's comparable to being exposed to the Backyard, a lawless world where the rules of physics does not exist. The "truth" of Enuma Elish is similar, it denies the existence and shows the "Hell" in the face a of the world before creation.
> Of course since the Backyard is like a sub-universe, in its entirety it's superior to the "Truth".



Translation: Ea assfucks you out of existence (probably refering to Ea's time/space destroying power going on overdrive)


----------



## Kurou (Nov 4, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Kotomine has the honor of being voiced by Master Megatron/Galvatron, so that's a point in his favor



Indeed. All of Kotomine's transgressions are forgiven because of this one point.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 4, 2011)

Kotomine is a second grade troll compared to Kohaku


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually, they're pretty much equals in terms of manipulation and trolling. Although Kohaku is obviously better with prep and scheming.

If the Mecha-Hisui army is any indication...


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 4, 2011)

Kotomine didn't troll you even with his dead.


----------



## Calamity (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd say Gilgamesh is the best character in the series (aside from Iskander).
You can't escape his Golden Hammer  :


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2011)

Gilgamesh is awesome as is Kotomine.

But Dat Lancer 

forever bro

Also archer is great.

those 4 are the only one's really worth a damn out of FS/N


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Gilgamesh is awesome as is Kotomine.
> 
> But Dat Lancer
> 
> ...



BROserker (Fate/Zero) would like to have a word with you

Unless you haven't read Fate/Zero, the prequel to Fate/Stay Night


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 5, 2011)

I think zenieth haven't read Fate/Zero yet.
His comment was meant for Fate/Stay Night. And yeah, those four are about the best characters in the game. Perhaps everyone has their own personal preferences.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 5, 2011)

From normal

Gilgamesh
Karen
Rin
Lancer
Ludvia


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 5, 2011)

eh

Gilgamesh
Iskander
Saber
F/SN Lancer

am I the only one who likes Saber oO?


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 5, 2011)

For me. 

F/SN

Gilgamesh
Kuzuki
Lancer
Saber Alter
Assassin


----------

